

Ask YC: Recommendation on a chat service/software - jgrahamc

Anyone got any experience using things like LivePerson so add chat capabilities to a web site.  Looking for something so that I can add live customer service to a web site.
======
amobilebiz
We've used both LivePerson and LiveResponse (<http://www.kayako.com>). We
preferred LiveResponse as it is incorporated with their help desk software
which is fairly robust. Both were easy to use and install though. If you are
looking for something simple then I would recommend LivePerson.

------
picnichouse
We have a public chatroom in our campfire account that we use for this
purpose.

Also, I heard that you can now embed gTalk widgets in webpages, allowing gTalk
to be used for that purpose. I don't know the details or if that's true at
all.

------
mickael
We have the needed software stack at ProcessOne: <http://www.process-one.net/>

Contact us if you are interested.

------
xirium
You could place a Java applet on your website which connects to an IRC server,
such as pirc.

